# Cow pie surprize.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I found this beautiful flower growing out of a cow Pattie. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't know that cows ate Gardetto's.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yipeee eye ayyyyyyyyyyy.
Cow pattie.
*-band-*


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Did you pick it and give it to your buddies wife


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

some stupid cow must have shat on the sacred, hallow ground where some young man buried his two beloved **** dogs that he dovoted his whole life to...
cool pic, i guess, if you are into that sort of thing :?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey look at this flower,.... is that S&^% :shock:


----------

